# Flounder gigging fun with kids



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*7/16/2018*
I had the Clay B. family group of 4 onboard tonight (only 3 fishing). Conditions were marginal, with South wind at 15mph and normal tide levels. The increased tide level tonight had the fish in different places than usual, letting me work areas I haven't been able to access in a long time. We got off to a fast start, gigging 10 flounder by 10:30pm. After that, the action went dead on the slack high tide, and we had to grind for our remaining fish. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 3 black drum and 1 sheepshead by 12:45am.

*Upcoming open dates:
August: 7, 12, 13, 15, 19-23, 26, 28, 29, 31
September: 4-8, 18-21, 23-26, 28, 30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

